# AISC Seismic Manual (3rd ed.) for SE exam



## BCEngineer (Aug 1, 2019)

I am preparing for this October's SE lateral exam. NCEES lists the AISC Seismic Manual (2nd ed.) as the reference. I find that the 3rd ed. is available. Does anyone know if it is okay to use the latest edition for the exam? I really don't want to buy an outdated book. Thanks!


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 1, 2019)

If the test states to use the 2nd edition then you should really use the 2nd edition.

Besides, the 3rd edition is a paperback book. Sure it has updated examples to the latest specifications as well as the MTBF examples, but I honestly do miss the hard cover.


----------



## Titleistguy (Aug 1, 2019)

The hardcover is so nice and elegant, I hate the paper back.


----------

